# my thoughts on the versa



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

i own one... a 2007 "super" black versa... and here is my input on it... love the 6 speed but needs a little more power on the motor and the gears need to be played with a little to get the rpm`s lower when running at 70 ur at about 3200 - 3400 rpms and when its at 4k rpm`s its scream at you... =-D love the room it has in it ... for me 6ft 2 i still have room above my head... truck space its there got room for lots of stuff to carry around with you.... for long road trips not so good... back started to hurt after about 200 miles of driving... just took a 800 mile road trip to tn to live back at home... dont like how you cant really get into the motor too look at stuff its really hard to stick your hand down in there to play with stuff in the motor bay... but after all that i really love the car... im 19 years old and got the car brand new with no co signer... as far as the looks i goin to be doing some things to it to set it off from the crowd of other versa`s... such as rims, darker tinted windows, tinted lights make it all black and few other things here and there to make it a better ride... so far all ive put in it is 2 10inch kicker comp subs with 1800 watts and 4 awg wire to power it all with the factory head unit....


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Its really stupid why nissan did not install a higher ratio for a 6-speed so the RPM's would be 1500 or 1700 rpm when going 70. I think that you would save tons of gas and get like 40 MPG if the thing was geared right. when you are in 6th gear, this should be a cruising gear only. they need to do something about that in all of the small cars. I wonder what Toyota yaris and corrola have and the fit??

Chris 92 sentra SE-R


----------



## Zetro (Jul 1, 2008)

The problem is that the car does not make enough power at those types of rev's (it is a 1.8 |-4) so if the engine encountered load it would lug and the mileage would be significantly worse then what it is now.

A car at higher rev's barely working gets better mileage then a car at low revs working really hard.


----------



## 2011versa (Feb 24, 2011)

I am very happy running 3200 rpms at about 75-80 mph. I never loose speed on hills while everybody else loses 5mph. and im getting 35mpgs with a hatchback 6-speed. very good combo IMHO.


----------

